# HMO Music and photos server protocol



## gateley (Jul 21, 2004)

Hi,

I'm looking for the latest version of the Home Media Option: Music and Photos Server Protocol Specification. The one reachable via Developers on www.tivo.com is outdated - it does not contain the specifics for QueryItem nor does it contain the Details= parameter to QueryContainer.

Any pointers?

Thanks,

John Gateley


----------

